# Reputable couriers



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Given that I live in Scotland and am basically miles away from most of the places people seem to be from on here, I was looking for some suggestions on reputable couriers. Can anyone give me some companies worth using should the situation arise?


----------



## ThatTarantulaGuy (Jun 3, 2021)

Reptimove, B.C.S reptile courier and also ridgeway couriers. B.C.S are based in Aberdeen so cheaper from Scotland to England but the others are cheaper from England to Scotland. That's 3 I've used personally, hope they help 🤞


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Reptilecourier.eu are good and have delivered to Scotland for me in the past. 
Ridgeway are also very good.


----------

